# Walleye in the Chagrin!



## Bomberman17 (Apr 27, 2014)

Has anyone ever seen a walleye up the chagrin river? I've heard em being caught up the grand river a little ways when they're spawning, but not usually past the mouths of most rivers. I was fishing tonight like 25 miles from Lake Erie up the chagrin river, almost to the big falls in Chagrin Falls and caught this little 10 or 12 inch walleye. I’ve never heard of that, have you?


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...that just proves how many eyes are in Erie...over flow lol...

Don.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

That's pretty cool stuff


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Bomberman17 said:


> Has anyone ever seen a walleye up the chagrin river? I've heard em being caught up the grand river a little ways when they're spawning, but not usually past the mouths of most rivers. I was fishing tonight like 25 miles from Lake Erie up the chagrin river, almost to the big falls in Chagrin Falls and caught this little 10 or 12 inch walleye. I’ve never heard of that, have you?
> View attachment 320833


1st I've heard and I've been around Chagrin Falls way over 50 years. It would be cool if they became established.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I've never heard of them in the Chagrin, but last year I caught a 17" walleye in the Cuyahoga very far upstream from Lake Erie. It was at a spot that I've fished for 20 years and never caught a walleye there before!


----------



## brt16 (Jul 14, 2008)

forum,
Looks like the combined efforts of Ohio EPA and the residents of Ohio are starting to pay-off...
Ron


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Nice, thats aways upstream. Just like others have said just proves how many eyes are on erie now. Plus there's prolly more reproduction going on in the central basin than most are aware of.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Were you at the polo fields or something


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Once in a while a walleye or two gets caught by steelheaders in the Rocky


----------



## Clevelandtocolumbus (Sep 13, 2010)

Just playing devil's advocate...could it be a saugeye?


----------



## Clevelandtocolumbus (Sep 13, 2010)

Just playing devil's advocate...could it be a saugeye?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I’ve heard of steelhead being caught up in that far in the spring , no dams to stop them .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Clevelandtocolumbus said:


> Just playing devil's advocate...could it be a saugeye?


If you notice the bars going along the body, that tells you it’s a walleye. Saugeyes have dark blotches and no bars.


----------



## Clevelandtocolumbus (Sep 13, 2010)

I for sure know it's not but I wonder with the walleye boom...if saugeye are possible


polebender said:


> If you notice the bars going along the body, that tells you it’s a walleye. Saugeyes have dark blotches and no bars.


----------



## Blackwater (Aug 14, 2019)

That is absolutely epic!!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't know why people find this so surprising. The Chagrin flows into Lake Erie, which is chock full of walleye. While there may not be a spawning "run" like in the Maumee, I'm sure a few eyes get up there, spawn, some eggs hatch and survive, and some of those survivors become resident fish in the river. I know there are walleye in Little Beaver Creek because I've caught them in there. I know there are sauger in there for the same reason. They don't stock the creek, so I have to believe they came out of the Ohio River.

I've been told that the ODNR does not want sauger or saugeye genetics anywhere near Lake Erie. That's one of the reasons they won't stock them in Mosquito Lake. It would take a 500 year rain event, but Mosquito Lake, and the creek feeding it, could flow backward into the Grand River. The second reason it that Mosquito is their main lake for walleye roe and milt for the state stocking program.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Email Mike Durkalec at cleveland metroparks.

[email protected]

He'll probably like to see that and will put it in the weekly fishing report where others might enjoy seeing that news.

https://www.clevelandmetroparks.com/parks/education/blogs/fishing-report


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

My walleye out of the Hoga made it in the weekly fishing report last year.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Sauger are native to erie but are mostly gone now except for maybe a few still around in the maumee. The state was seriously floating the idea of reintroducing them back in 2012 but i dont know if it went anywhere. At one time sauger made up a huge percentage of lake erie commercial fishing catch.

As for the eyes, people are just not used to finding eyes in our rivers in the summer...Most eyes would rather stay in cooler lake erie all summer than warm rivers. I grew up fishing on n.e ohio rivers and only the past few years do i remeber people catching young eyes in the summer. In spring and late fall ya find larger eyes in the very lower sections of the rivers feeding. Juveniles miles and miles upstream thats a rare find in the upper chag and for that matter most of the upper sections of n. e ohio rivers. Big drops in river flow and temp increases in the summer def deter resident eyes. However some of these juveniles could be comming from near shore spawning areas in the central basin.


----------



## 82441 (Sep 6, 2019)

nice. i have caught a few eyes in the chagrin before


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Osmerus said:


> Sauger are native to erie but are mostly gone now except for maybe a few still around in the maumee. The state was seriously floating the idea of reintroducing them back in 2012 but i dont know if it went anywhere. At one time sauger made up a huge percentage of lake erie commercial fishing catch.
> 
> As for the eyes, people are just not used to finding eyes in our rivers in the summer...Most eyes would rather stay in cooler lake erie all summer than warm rivers. I grew up fishing on n.e ohio rivers and only the past few years do i remeber people catching young eyes in the summer. In spring and late fall ya find larger eyes in the very lower sections of the rivers feeding. Juveniles miles and miles upstream thats a rare find in the upper chag and for that matter most of the upper sections of n. e ohio rivers. Big drops in river flow and temp increases in the summer def deter resident eyes. However some of these juveniles could be comming from near shore spawning areas in the central basin.


I was turned on to finding cold or cooler water in freestone streams by an old timer back when I did a lot more fly fishing for trout in western PA. He said that when the air and water have warmed up to try wading wet! If you wade into a band of cold or cooler water, you are downstream of a spring rising in the river bed. Springs rise in the hills and dales. They also rise in creek and river beds. And sometimes some water can seep underground and flow along through fissures and cracks in the rock substrate, to re-emerge further downstream. 

A few years ago I read something from the ODNR about brook trout in the upper Chagrin. They are totally protected and, if caught, must be returned to the water immediately. I know there are rainbow trout in there, and if there are brookies, there has to be some consistently cold water in there. That's a must have for brookies. 

The first time I fished the lower portion of Little Beaver Creek, down by Grimm's Bridge, I swam a Blakemore Road Runner around in the hole behind a big rock hoping for a smallmouth bass. I caught a 19" walleye instead! This was in July. Grimm's Bridge might be 6-7 miles from the Ohio River, and you can catch walleye much further upstream.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

buckeyebowman said:


> I was turned on to finding cold or cooler water in freestone streams by an old timer back when I did a lot more fly fishing for trout in western PA. He said that when the air and water have warmed up to try wading wet! If you wade into a band of cold or cooler water, you are downstream of a spring rising in the river bed. Springs rise in the hills and dales. They also rise in creek and river beds. And sometimes some water can seep underground and flow along through fissures and cracks in the rock substrate, to re-emerge further downstream.
> 
> A few years ago I read something from the ODNR about brook trout in the upper Chagrin. They are totally protected and, if caught, must be returned to the water immediately. I know there are rainbow trout in there, and if there are brookies, there has to be some consistently cold water in there. That's a must have for brookies.
> 
> The first time I fished the lower portion of Little Beaver Creek, down by Grimm's Bridge, I swam a Blakemore Road Runner around in the hole behind a big rock hoping for a smallmouth bass. I caught a 19" walleye instead! This was in July. Grimm's Bridge might be 6-7 miles from the Ohio River, and you can catch walleye much further upstream.


The Brookies are located in an area with natural springs that keep the water in that area cool.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> The Brookies are located in an area with natural springs that keep the water in that area cool.


Thanks for the confirmation. I kind figured that had to be the case. At my sportsmen's club we have a couple of spring, and ground water, fed lakes that were formerly limestone quarries. The water chemistry is like champagne! The club is just over the line in PA, and those folks go nuts for opening day trout! So, every Spring the truck comes and stocks the lake. 

Of course the trout fishing slows down in the hotter weather, so the die hards switch to other fish. But the trout are still in there, and about this time of year you can start catching them in the springtime spots again. I've had guys who've been members a lot longer than I have express surprise at this. I ask them if they see floating, dead trout all over the lakes in July and August. They don't. That's because of the cold spring water. 

In fact, there are a couple of springs right at the edge of the lake near where a lot of smaller boats are stored. I showed a guy one time. I said, "See where that water is "bulging" up? Stick your hand in there." That water is coming out of the hill to the north of the lake and is as cold as ice!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

buckeyebowman said:


> Thanks for the confirmation. I kind figured that had to be the case. At my sportsmen's club we have a couple of spring, and ground water, fed lakes that were formerly limestone quarries. The water chemistry is like champagne! The club is just over the line in PA, and those folks go nuts for opening day trout! So, every Spring the truck comes and stocks the lake.
> 
> Of course the trout fishing slows down in the hotter weather, so the die hards switch to other fish. But the trout are still in there, and about this time of year you can start catching them in the springtime spots again. I've had guys who've been members a lot longer than I have express surprise at this. I ask them if they see floating, dead trout all over the lakes in July and August. They don't. That's because of the cold spring water.
> 
> In fact, there are a couple of springs right at the edge of the lake near where a lot of smaller boats are stored. I showed a guy one time. I said, "See where that water is "bulging" up? Stick your hand in there." That water is coming out of the hill to the north of the lake and is as cold as ice!


When I was a youngster I used to fish in a spring fed creek on my grandparents farm that fed into the Chagrin. Usually caught creek chubs and an occasional smallie or sunfish. One day I saw this fish hiding along a fallen tree on one of the bends in the creek. Much more colorful and a different shape than a bass. Had no idea what it was. I'm 90% sure that is was a brookie 50 + years later.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

The Chagrin has some of the highest water quality in the State. We are def lucky to have it in our backyards. Some of the tribs of the chag have state listed threatend and endagerd species. Most of those species need cold clear waters with little to no slitation of the streambed.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> When I was a youngster I used to fish in a spring fed creek on my grandparents farm that fed into the Chagrin. Usually caught creek chubs and an occasional smallie or sunfish. One day I saw this fish hiding along a fallen tree on one of the bends in the creek. Much more colorful and a different shape than a bass. Had no idea what it was. I'm 90% sure that is was a brookie 50 + years later.


Yes, brookies are a gorgeous fish! A fishing author I like once wrote, "Trout, in general, are a lot prettier than they really need to be."


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...brook trout. Over in Solon down the road to Sulfer springs...a few pull off sides with creek running along side of road...back in da day would go there and catch a TON of chubs/crayfish for bait...always caught little Brooks on accident. Had my bucket checked many of times by rangers. 

Good times down there mid summer walking them little feeders and the river its self on hot days...plenty of smallmouths down there as well...especially if you head up towards chagrin falls...use to make day/walking/wading trips up there...then when tired/done walk up to a house and ask to use phone to call a buddy and come get me lol...this all before our (phones)...lol.

...good times had...

Don.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...brook trout. Over in Solon down the road to Sulfer springs...a few pull off sides with creek running along side of road...back in da day would go there and catch a TON of chubs/crayfish for bait...always caught little Brooks on accident. Had my bucket checked many of times by rangers.
> 
> Good times down there mid summer walking them little feeders and the river its self on hot days...plenty of smallmouths down there as well...especially if you head up towards chagrin falls...use to make day/walking/wading trips up there...then when tired/done walk up to a house and ask to use phone to call a buddy and come get me lol...this all before our (phones)...lol.
> 
> ...


Did you catch the crayfish on rod/reel? We did that under a bridge on the Chagrin. Loved to see them hanging onto the line/ bait with their claws, too greedy to let go...Also used to catch them with a coffee can and lifting rocks to have them scoot backwards into the can.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Yep...did the can thing...most times I used a large aquarium net and lift rock like and they back ass into net lol.

...also just would walk the feeders with just the front half of 2 part pole and tie 4 foot of line to it ... jiggle bait for them chubs... 

...now I think about it...smiles my man. Good times right there.

Don.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Yep...did the can thing...most times I used a large aquarium net and lift rock like and they back ass into net lol.
> 
> ...also just would walk the feeders with just the front half of 2 part pole and tie 4 foot of line to it ... jiggle bait for them chubs...
> 
> ...


Yep... To be a kid again. Caught many on a 5 foot willow branch and some old Cortland Camoflage or braided Dacron. Even kite string isfthat's all we could find.
Once even used a Christmas ornament hook..


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...awesome! I once used a safety pin for hook and tied off with a willow branch with some caught grass hoppers...pounded some bluegills!

Good times.

Stay twisted.


----------



## Tio (Sep 22, 2017)

I've caught quite a few walleye in the lower sections of the Chagrin. I've caught tons of walleye in the upper sections of the Grand river also. They get around. The lower Chagrin has some large mouth bass and white crappie too. River fishing is so awesome and full of surprises.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...brook trout. Over in Solon down the road to Sulfer springs...a few pull off sides with creek running along side of road...back in da day would go there and catch a TON of chubs/crayfish for bait...always caught little Brooks on accident. Had my bucket checked many of times by rangers.
> 
> Good times down there mid summer walking them little feeders and the river its self on hot days...plenty of smallmouths down there as well...especially if you head up towards chagrin falls...use to make day/walking/wading trips up there...then when tired/done walk up to a house and ask to use phone to call a buddy and come get me lol...this all before our (phones)...lol.
> 
> ...


I thought the metroparks doesnt allow taking bait out of their waters

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

That's pretty cool. Ive fished the chagrin a ton and never caught a walleye from it. I have caught sheepshead in spring up by the polo fields

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kingbaiter13 (Feb 24, 2014)

Osmerus said:


> Sauger are native to erie but are mostly gone now except for maybe a few still around in the maumee. The state was seriously floating the idea of reintroducing them back in 2012 but i dont know if it went anywhere. At one time sauger made up a huge percentage of lake erie commercial fishing catch.
> 
> As for the eyes, people are just not used to finding eyes in our rivers in the summer...Most eyes would rather stay in cooler lake erie all summer than warm rivers. I grew up fishing on n.e ohio rivers and only the past few years do i remeber people catching young eyes in the summer. In spring and late fall ya find larger eyes in the very lower sections of the rivers feeding. Juveniles miles and miles upstream thats a rare find in the upper chag and for that matter most of the upper sections of n. e ohio rivers. Big drops in river flow and temp increases in the summer def deter resident eyes. However some of these juveniles could be comming from near shore spawning areas in the central basin.


Me and my buddies catch walleye all the time in the Grand River all year long. Small ones to 23" long. Ive always caught them in the river but its been pretty insane the past 4 yrs on the Grand.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...awesome! I once used a safety pin for hook and tied off with a willow branch with some caught grass hoppers...pounded some bluegills!
> 
> Good times.
> 
> Stay twisted.


That perfectly described my early childhood fishing days right there (6 years old?).

Would steal some thread and a safety pin from Moms sewing basket with some wonder bread to roll into little balls and tie it all onto a stick I pulled from a tree near the creek behind our house. Creek chubs were my walleye as I didn't care or know they were only chubs. Amazing care free days right there!


----------



## Mustard man (Apr 5, 2017)

kingbaiter13 said:


> Me and my buddies catch walleye all the time in the Grand River all year long. Small ones to 23" long. Ive always caught them in the river but its been pretty insane the past 4 yrs on the Grand.


That's awesome.
What kind of bait / lure do you use in the river?


----------

